# Will eating more broccoli help you live longer?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Will eating more broccoli help you live longer? (Reuters Health) – To the likely delight of nagging parents, a new study shows that people who eat more fruit and veggies tend to live longer. Plants from the mustard family — including broccoli, cabbage, and cauliflower — seem particularly beneficial, although the study can’t prove that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

